# Wie lockt man Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?



## lh2412 (16. Juni 2010)

Hi @all,
als Neuling hier (im Teichbaufieber) würde ich gerne in meinen zweiten Fertigteich (ca. 500 Liter) ein paar Kaulquappen oder besser __ Frösche anlocken.... Meine Frau findet das Gequake irgendwie romantisch und unser Nachbar neigt auch nicht zur Gewalttätigkeit 

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das bewerkstelligen könnte? Irgendein "Frosch-Anlockmittel"?
Danke für jeden Tip!

Lothar

PS irgendwo Kaulquappen "im Wald" einsammeln ist ja ungesetzlich und ausserdem wüsste ich auch garnicht, wo ich die finden könnte


----------



## Bordersuse (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lockt man  Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?*

Die kommen von alleine wenn es eine Wohlfühloase ist. Ich habe seit April 9 Dauergästen (zum Glück quacken die nicht laut!)
LG
Bordersuse


----------



## sister_in_act (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lockt man  Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?*

Hallo

so einfach ist das nicht, denn tiere suchen sich das, was sie als standort für sich und ihre vermehrung brauchen.
(sofern sie beine haben 
wenn ihnen das terrain nicht gefällt wandern sie ab, daher....
hab einfach geduld.
 wenn dein teichlein schön bewachsen ist wird sich die fauna von ganz alleine einstellen

gruß ulla


----------



## lh2412 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lockt man  Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?*



sister_in_act schrieb:


> wenn dein teichlein schön bewachsen ist wird sich die fauna von ganz alleine einstellen
> 
> gruß ulla



Naja, der erste Miniteich, den ich im Frühjahr letzten Jahres angelegt habe, hat ca. 250 Liter und ist unglaublich dicht bewachsen, sowohl in der Sumpfzone, als auch in der Flachwasserzone und rund um den Teich. Normalerweise dachte ich, das wäre schon ganz nett für Amphibien.... Naja, schau'n wir mal 

LG Lothar


----------



## laolamia (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lockt man  Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?*

hi!

ich mach immer folgendes:
warte bis der nachbar froesche aus einem see klaut und in seinen miniteich setzt
dann dauert es 1-2 tage und alle sind an meinem naturteich :smoki

ich denke der spinner haengt denen naechstes jahr eine kette mit stein um den hals....

natur kennt keine grenzen 

gruss lao


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lockt man  Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?*

Hallo Lothar,

wenn es in Eurer Gegend Frösche oder __ Molche gibt, werden sie auch kommen. Wenn nicht, dann hat das einen Grund. Dann sei nicht traurig - es gibt auch interessante nichtquakende Teichbesiedler....

 Haben wir eigentlich schon Fotos von Deinen Teichen gesehen?


----------



## Majaberlin (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lockt man  Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?*

Hallo Lothar,

ich habe im Vorgarten auch 2 Teichlein, da verirrt sich hin und wieder mal ein grüner Frosch hin - aber er bleibt dort nicht. In meinem großen Teich hatte ich regelmäßig bis zu 20 grüne Frösche drin, dazu kamen noch die Grasfrösche, die sich ja nur teilweise im Wasser aufhalten, und die blieben auch. Die Tiere suchen sich die ihnen zusagenden Umgebungen selbst, es hätte wenig Sinn, sie einfach "einzusetzen", selbst wenn man dürfte oder könnte, sie würden bei ihnen nicht zusagenden Bedingungen wieder verschwinden. Unser erster Frosch kam damals 2 Monate nach Anlegung des Teiches - und blieb. Und dann wurden es Jahr für Jahr mehr Frösche. Also wie die anderen schon sagten - Geduld und viele schöne Verstecke schaffen in der Umgebung und am Teich, dann klappt das bestimmt bald!


----------



## lh2412 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lockt man  Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?*

Nein Christine, Bilder habe ich natürlich noch nicht eingestellt hier 

Aber das kann ich ja nachholen:

Nach der Idee, mal ein Wasserbiotop einzurichten, habe ich mir tatsächlich einen Spaten und eine Schippe gekauft und losgelegt.... einfach den Rasen zerstückelt (für eien guten Zweck natürlich! ) und losgelegt. Der erste Teich war ein 250 Liter-Miniteich von Ubbink.
So sah es dann aus, nachdem mein Werk beendet war (im April 2009), noch ein bisserl kahl, zugegebenermassen:
 
1. Bild

Etwas später, im Juni 2009 hatten wir dann schon ein wenig mehr Pflanzen in allen Pflanzbereichen:
 
2. Bild

Noch später dann, im August sah es so aus:
 
3. Bild

Und jetzt steht mein neuer 500-Liter-Miniteich  (ein Ubbink Calmus) zur Bearbeitung an.... am nächsten Wochenende werde ich mal wieder den Spaten rausholen... ich freue mich schon!
 
4. Bild

Ich bin nur noch nicht sicher, wie ich die beiden Miniteiche zueinander ausrichte - mal sehen!
Nehme gerne Tips an, wie ich die beiden Teiche harmonisch zueinander ausrichten kann.

LG Lothar

PS unser Garten hat insgesamt über 1000 qm Fläche... mich fürchte, da werden noch einige Teiche folgen 

PPS irgendwie bin ich zu blöd, die Bilder in den Text einzufügen....  deshalb die Bezeichnung im Text!


----------



## Majaberlin (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lockt man  Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?*



> unser Garten hat insgesamt über 1000 qm Fläche... mich fürchte, da werden noch einige Teiche folgen



 Das fürchte ich auch!
Aber mal eine Frage, wenn du das schon ahnst, warum hast du dann nicht gleich einen Folienteich angelegt? Bei dem vielen Platz, der euch zur Verfügung steht, wäre das doch ideal. Ich finde so eine Teichschale einzubuddeln und auszurichten irgendwie schwerer als einen Folienteich anzulegen - und teurer ist die glaub ich auch noch dazu. Aber das kann natürlich auch eine ganze Teichlandschaft werden ... , das hätte sicher auch was und man könnte zwischen den Teichen spazieren gehen  ... oh je, jetzt geht meine Fantasie schon wieder mit mir durch, sorry1


----------



## lh2412 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lockt man  Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?*

Stimmt Maja 

Aber andererseits: ich musste die beste Ehefrau von allen ja erstmal von einem Wasserbiotop überzeugen....

Inzwischen sehe ich das aber eher auch so, dass verschiedene Fertigteichgrössen (bis hin zu 4000 Liter) reizvoller als ein Folienteich sind! Ich träume auch von einer "Teichlandschaft" aus kleineren Miniteichen. Das hat was 

LG Lothar


----------



## Dilmun (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lockt man  Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?*

Hi!

Ich kann dir da nur zustimmen. Eine Teichlandschaft mit mehreren kleinen Teichlein kann auch reizvoll sein. Und man kann immer wieder dran basteln!

Und das mit den Fröschlein wird sich sicher finden.


----------



## elkop (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lockt man  Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?*

du bringst mich da auf eine idee2


----------



## lh2412 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lockt man  Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?*



elkop schrieb:


> du bringst mich da auf eine idee2



Nein, im Ernst! Ich denke es kann SEHR reizvoll sein, ein wenig "Thementeiche" anzulegen, und zwar mehrere (viele?) anstatt einem grossen monolithischen Monsterteich!

Ist aber sicher Geschmackssache...

LG Lothar


----------



## StefanBO (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lockt man  Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?*



lh2412 schrieb:


> würde ich gerne in meinen zweiten Fertigteich (ca. 500 Liter) ein paar Kaulquappen oder besser Frösche anlocken....
> 
> PS irgendwo Kaulquappen "im Wald" einsammeln ist ja ungesetzlich und ausserdem wüsste ich auch garnicht, wo ich die finden könnte


Also möglichst keine Fische. Da diese Laich und Larven fressen, wirkt das eher abschreckend bzw. bestandsmindernd auf fast alle Amphibienarten (eine Ausnahme ist die __ Erdkröte) in Deutschland.

Die verschiedenen Amphibien haben auch teilweise völlig unterschiedliche Anforderungen an die Laich- und Aufenthaltsgewässer sowie Landlebensräume und Überwinterungsmöglichkeiten. Auch die Beweglichkeit ist unterschiedlich. D.h., es müssen die Bedingungen stimmen für die Larven und für die erwachsenen Tiere, und für die Überwinterung. Ob da flaches oder tiefes Wasser, viele oder wenig/keine Pflanzen, im Sommer austrocknende Minipfützen oder dauerhafte Gewässer, Steine, Brachen ("Truppenübungsplätze"!) oder Hecken, Wälder  bevorzugt werden, oder lockerer Boden zum Eingraben vorhanden sein muss ...

Die häufigsten Arten sind weniger "anspruchsvoll" und werden sich auch von alleine einfinden, wenn in der Nähe schon Teiche erreichbar sind, und die Bedingungen erfüllt sind.

Planlos eingesetzte Kaulquappen bzw. die erwachsenen Tiere würden wohl schon im Teich, oder später an Land, oder auch erst im Winter sterben, wenn die Bedingungen  nicht "zufällig" übereinstimmen.



lh2412 schrieb:


> Inzwischen sehe ich das aber eher auch so, dass verschiedene Fertigteichgrössen (bis hin zu 4000 Liter) reizvoller als ein Folienteich sind! Ich träume auch von einer "Teichlandschaft" aus kleineren Miniteichen. Das hat was


Sehe ich genau so! Leider habe ich nur einen sehr kleinen Garten 



lh2412 schrieb:


> Nein, im Ernst! Ich denke es kann SEHR reizvoll sein, ein wenig "Thementeiche" anzulegen, und zwar mehrere (viele?) anstatt einem grossen monolithischen Monsterteich!


Mal sehen, wie sich meine beiden Miniteiche mit Verbindungsbecken und kleinem Bachlauf noch weiter entwickeln


----------



## Dawn (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lockt man  Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?*



elkop schrieb:


> du bringst mich da auf eine idee2


Ah, dich auch? 

Dabei hab ich meinen Mini erst seit 3 Wochen, aber ich fürcht, da kommt nochmal was dazu, in 1-2 Jahren - oder so  , in meinem Kopf spukt ein etwas größerer, tieferer Fertigteich rum, leicht erhöht, wegen dem Gefälle für einen kleinen Bachlauf oder sooooo  rechts von dem kleinen Bestehenden....... Wir müssen ja auch noch etwas artgerechteres für unsere Lieserln haben, dass die auch im Winter hundertpro draußen bleiben können.....
Die Kids hängen jetzt schon jede freie Minute vor dem Biotop-Fernseher  , wenn die da die Mama-Gene geerbt haben, na servas.....


----------



## elkop (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lockt man  Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?*

*grins* was gibts schöneres, als SOLCHE gene zu vererben! ich konnte ja auch schon meinen sehr nüchternen göga infizieren. er hat jetzt einen eigenen mini, wo ich kein wort dreinquatschen darf und den er sich selber auf seine art pflegt und hegt. ich sitz bei meinem teichlein unten-ebenerdig, er eine stufe höher (unser garten verläuft in drei terrassenstufen nach oben) bei seinem


----------



## Dawn (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lockt man  Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?*



elkop schrieb:


> *grins* was gibts schöneres, als SOLCHE gene zu vererben! ich konnte ja auch schon meinen sehr nüchternen göga infizieren. er hat jetzt einen eigenen mini, wo ich kein wort dreinquatschen darf und den er sich selber auf seine art pflegt und hegt. ich sitz bei meinem teichlein unten-ebenerdig, er eine stufe höher (unser garten verläuft in drei terrassenstufen nach oben) bei seinem


Stimmt allerdings 
Bei uins gibts so einige Infektionskrankheiten, mit meinem Phalaenopsis-Spleen hab ich ein Kind manifest und die beiden anderen latent infiziert, Männe seufzt bei jeder neuen Lieferung :smoki Und wenn ich im Sommer wieder in der Steiermark zu meinen aussäenden Bekannten fahre und ich wieder ein bissl meiner Laborleidenschaft fröhne, wirds wieder ganz luschtig 
Am Teich allerdings ist er auch regelmäßig dran, da könnt ich ne Chance haben :__ nase , ich zeig auch immer brav Fotos von hier, wie toll eure (größeren) Teiche doch sind 

Aber zurück zum Thema: Ich mag auch ein paar Froscherln/Kröterln an meinem Teich haben (respektive deren geschlüpften  Laich), im Moment hab ich nur ein Schneckenlaichwürsterl (__ Spitzschlammschnecke) an einem Seerosenblatt....


----------



## StefanBO (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lockt man  Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?*



lh2412 schrieb:


> Normalerweise dachte ich, das wäre schon ganz nett für Amphibien.... Naja, schau'n wir mal


Ich habe mir gerade mal deine Fotos angeschaut. Auf Foto 1 sieht man ja etwas von der Umgebung.

Der Rand des Gartens ist durch hochstehende Platten abgegrenzt!? Meterweit ist nichts anderes als kurzgeschnittene Zierrasenfläche zu sehen.

Gibt es auch Bäume, Hecken, Wiese, Totholzhaufen, Natursteinmauern, Wildwuchs oder sonst irgendwas, was als Versteck, Lebensraum und Nahrungsangebot für Amphibien, Insekten, __ Spinnen, Vögel etc. dienen könnte?


----------



## Hexe_Mol (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lockt man  Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?*

hallo lothar 

irgendwie hab ich ja das gefühl, dass du von der akuten teicheritis, auch pfützenfieber genannt, infiziert bist!  diese krankheit ist hier im forum sehr weit verbreitet und ich habe den eindruck, dass sie *sehr* ansteckend ist!

die idee einer "seenplatte" aus mehereren miniteichen finde ich auch sehr reizvoll, allerdings hat maja ja schon erwähnt, dass das ganz schön ins geld gehen kann. hast du mal drüber nachgedacht, dass man auch so kleine teiche mit folie anlegen könnte?  noch dazu könntest du da evtl preiswert rest-stücke bei den großen folienlieferanten erfragen 

oder du könntest einmal nen größeres stück folie kaufen und dann marke "schatz, wir haben doch noch das stück teichfolie rumliegen, da könnten wir doch...."  deine göttergattin nach und nach überzeugen 

bleiben die schwarzen "wulstränder" der becken eigentlich so oder willst du die noch unsichtbar machen?


----------



## Bebel (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lockt man  Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?*

Hallo Lothar

Ich denke auch, es kommt auf die Bedingungen in deinem Garten an, ob Frösche kommen oder nicht.
Ich habe hauptsächlich Grasfrösche und Erdkröten im Garten. Die Frösche halten sich hauptsächlichin dichtem Gestrüpp auf z.B. im hohen Gras der Wiese, in der Hecke, im Kompost, in den dicht bepflanzten Staudenbeeten, usw. auf. Die __ Kröten teilen sich die Gänge der Wühlmäuse mit eben diesen oder sitzen unter den Regentonnen, unter Steinen,usw.
Ich denke man muß seinen Garten so gestalten, dass er viele verschiedene Verstecke und  Lebensräume auch für die Beutetiere der Frösche bietet.

Besonders an den Teichlein sollte rund herum eine gute Bepflanzung sein, wohin die Frösche bei Gefahr verschwinden können.

 

Diese Bande bewohnt meinen Miniteich - einen einfachen Zementkübel der in ein gut bepflanztes Steinbeet integriert ist.

Deine Idee von der "Miniteichlandschaft" finde ich sehr schön , zumal sich in diesen Teichen ein ganz anderes Leben entwickelt als in einem Fischteich - hab in einem meiner Miniteiche gestern z.B. einen Hundeegel entdeckt - der bewegt sich sehr elegant im Wasser und frisst schön die Mückenlarven. 

LG Bebel


----------



## Buffo Buffo (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lockt man  Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?*

Hallo Lothar,
ich denke, Bebel hat recht mit
Zitat:


> man muß seinen Garten so gestalten, dass er viele verschiedene Verstecke und Lebensräume auch für die Beutetiere der Frösche bietet.
> Besonders an den Teichlein sollte rund herum eine gute Bepflanzung sein, wohin die Frösche bei Gefahr verschwinden können.


Da du Platz hast, kannst du ja die Rasenfläche duch Stauden und Sträucher gliedern. Dann kommen außer Fröschen Schmetterlinge, Vögel, Igel...
Mit einigen Mini-Teichen zwischen Stauden und Sträuchern kann ich mir das sehr schön vorstellen. "Nur" Rasen taugt eigentlich nur zum Mähen , bestenfalls als Spielfläche für Kinder. Alle Tiere, die in den Garten wandern sollen benötigen Nahrungsquellen und Verstecke.


----------



## lh2412 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lockt man  Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?*



StefanBO schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade mal deine Fotos angeschaut. Auf Foto 1 sieht man ja etwas von der Umgebung.
> 
> Der Rand des Gartens ist durch hochstehende Platten abgegrenzt!? Meterweit ist nichts anderes als kurzgeschnittene Zierrasenfläche zu sehen.
> 
> Gibt es auch Bäume, Hecken, Wiese, Totholzhaufen, Natursteinmauern, Wildwuchs oder sonst irgendwas, was als Versteck, Lebensraum und Nahrungsangebot für Amphibien, Insekten, __ Spinnen, Vögel etc. dienen könnte?



Der Rand des Gartens besteht nur bei ca. 5 Metern aus hochstehenden Platten, weil dort Garagen vom Nachbarn stehen. Der Rest ist plattes freies Feld.... 
Natursteinmauern und Totholzhaufen sind zwar nicht in der Nähe, aber der Rest. Naja, die Frösche sind halt wählerisch, warten wir einfach mal ab


----------



## karsten. (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lockt man  Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?*



lh2412 schrieb:


> .......
> . Meine Frau findet das Gequake irgendwie romantisch und unser Nachbar neigt auch nicht zur Gewalttätigkeit
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das bewerkstelligen könnte? Irgendein "Frosch-Anlockmittel"?
> Danke für* jeden *Tip!.........




Bitte 

Du brauchst nur 
einen Brunnen , 
eine goldene Kugel 
und 
Deine Prinzessin
sollte sich Herpes-Creme bereithalten .......


oder



versuche einen von den Typen zu finden und drück Ihm einen Stock in die Hand !
die haben das schon mal gemacht 

schönes WE[/URL]


----------



## StefanBO (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lockt man  Frösche an? Gibt es da Tricks?*



lh2412 schrieb:


> Naja, die Frösche sind halt wählerisch, warten wir einfach mal ab


Das sowieso  Gibt es in der Umgebung denn schon Teiche mit Froschlurchen (nicht durch nachts befahrene Straßen abgetrennt)? Falls ja, weißt du, welche?

An meinen Kleinteichen sind bisher nur Erdkröten und __ Braunfrösche (Grasfrösche) aufgetaucht. Halt die häufigsten Arten. Die sind aber sehr ruhig und unauffällig, fast nur nachts sichtbar.

Deine Frau würde sich vermutlich besonders über Wasserfrösche freuen(?):


> Die Wasserfrösche sind die einzigen heimischen Frösche, die den ganzen Sommer bis in den Herbst hinein im oder am Wasser sitzen, ins Wasser flüchten und tags wie nachts, passendes Wetter vorausgesetzt, quaken.


aus: Friedo Berninghausen - Welche Kaulquappe ist das?

Einen guten Einstieg ins Thema, insbesondere unter Berücksichtigung des Preis-Leistungsverhältnisses, bietet eine gebrauchte Ausgabe des kleinen Buches:
Tiere im Gartenteich. Entdecken, erkennen, ansiedeln. (Broschiert)
von Herbert W. Ludwig (Autor), und andere.
Bei Amazon Marketplace z.Z. gebraucht schon ab 3,01 Euro mit Versand.
Auf den ersten Seiten ist eine interessante Einführung in das Thema, der Hauptteil besteht jedoch aus diversen Einzelbeschreibungen.
Einige Stichworte/Zitate aus der Einleitung (S. 6-21):
Kleinstlebensräume


> So leben z.B. auf einer Blumenwiese durchschnittlich 10mal mehr Insektenarten als auf einem monotonen Zierrasen


Strukturvielfalt
Wechselwirkungen
Vernetzung zwischen den Biotopen
Produzenten, Primärkonsumenten, Sekundärkonsumenten
Destruenten, Mineralisation
(alles sehr anschaulich erwähnt bzw. kurz erklärt)


----------

